# Geckos Galore.



## Rocket (Jun 7, 2007)

Ok, I know that I post alot of Gecko photo wanting threads but I thought this may be the last one. 
I have titled it Geckos Galore as I would simply like to see ANY Geckos and or enclosure pics that you are willing to post.
However, I have a soft spot for the Climbing ones and especially the Ringtails, Caves and Velvets but seriously, please post what ever you like .


----------



## Snow1369 (Jun 7, 2007)

*Post whateva ey?*

I'll start with this


----------



## Snow1369 (Jun 7, 2007)

forgot to add, he likes to climb


----------



## sparticus (Jun 7, 2007)

tryons...


----------



## Chrisreptile (Jun 7, 2007)

*o.marmorata*

my little oedura marmorata having a shed.


----------



## Saz (Jun 7, 2007)

Here's a few of my favourites. 

N.laevissimus





N.levis levis









N.levis occidentalis









N.levis pilbariensis









N.asper





N.amyae













U.milii













D.granariensis





S.swaini









S.ciliaris ciliaris 









S.taenicauda


----------



## Twiggz (Jun 7, 2007)

Love the taenicauda pic


----------



## Lars K (Jun 7, 2007)

wow Saz your pics are stunning!!!
Here are some pics of my
Underwoodisaurus milii
















and Cyrtodactylus pulchellus (unfortunately with regenerated tail)











and my favourite day geckos: Phelsuma klemmeri


----------



## Saz (Jun 7, 2007)

Love the klemmeri!!


----------



## Rocket (Jun 8, 2007)

Beautiful Geckos everyone!

Saz: The laevissimus' head is Huge!!!! How can it hold it up??... Also swaini are impressive.

Lars: Very nice animals, especially your milii and pulchellus.

Attention Seeking Bump


----------



## jordo (Jun 8, 2007)

Nice geckos everyone!
Saz I think you're the reason my internet credit runs out so quickly :lol:


----------



## Twiggz (Jun 8, 2007)

nah i disagree jordo.....shes the reason i get hit with so many bank fees and why i have so little saving


----------



## Gecko :) (Jun 8, 2007)

Nice Pics every1 

I have to say SAZ you have BEAUTIFUL collection there! 
Very nice!


Keep the pics comin


----------



## Rocket (Jun 9, 2007)

Attention Seeking Bump.

Come on everyone. Especially you Ringtail, Velvet and Cave Gecko Owners.


----------



## Twiggz (Jun 9, 2007)

Think sparticus needs a bit of a nudge here lol


----------



## Rocket (Jun 9, 2007)

What are you talking about Mat?

Lets see your Ringtails and their cage.


----------



## grimbeny (Jun 9, 2007)

Rocket youve got gex, feel free to post up some of those pics...


----------



## Rocket (Jun 9, 2007)

grimbeny: I would but theres no need to as there is a thread (by Moreliamatt) with most of my geckos in it.


----------



## Hoppa1874 (Jun 9, 2007)

Hey Saz.. love that N.asper.. wot is the common name for it???
I dont know much about geckos, but they are very cute.. and that purple eye is wicked!!!


----------



## sparticus (Jun 9, 2007)

somre occidentalis...........


----------



## scam7278 (Jun 9, 2007)

i like those Phelsuma klemmeri  what area are they from?


----------



## grimbeny (Jun 9, 2007)

hobbo1972 said:


> i like those Phelsuma klemmeri  what area are they from?



I think their from madagascar but i could be wrong.


----------



## Gecko :) (Jun 9, 2007)

Hoppa1874 said:


> Hey Saz.. love that N.asper.. wot is the common name for it???
> I dont know much about geckos, but they are very cute.. and that purple eye is wicked!!!


 
They are a form of Rough Knobtailed Geckoes, . they are gorgeous arnt they especially with the purple eyes!, I love the Asper & Amyae...


----------



## Saz (Jun 9, 2007)

I think the common name is Prickly knob tailed gecko? I'm not too good with common names.


----------



## Lars K (Jun 9, 2007)

@ hobbo1972
Yes, grimbeny said it right, they are from Madagascar.
Phelsuma klemmeri only occurs in a small region on the coast in North-West-Madagascar.
It was descripted in 1991. It mainly lives in bamboo forests. They have a completely other
behaviour than most other species of day geckos. They move and jump around and aren't
shy at all. It's a lot of fun to watch them when they are active. And you can keep them together
in small groups. I've got one male and seven females together. They lay a lot of eggs at the
moment and the first juvies hatched several weeks ago.


----------



## jordo (Jun 9, 2007)

C. marmoratus - one of the cheapest and best gex imo.


----------



## Malley (Jun 9, 2007)

Saz said:


> I think the common name is Prickly knob tailed gecko? I'm not too good with common names.



Im with you on that one Saz


----------



## Lars K (Jun 9, 2007)

wow, you guys got awesome geckos.
I think that the coolest geckos on earth only lives in Australia (except the
genus Rhacodactylus and Uroplatus).
How much do the N. l. occidentalis cost in Australia?


----------



## Lars K (Jun 9, 2007)

and some new U. milii pics.


----------



## grimbeny (Jun 9, 2007)

Wow i googled Uroplatus they look awesome.


----------



## Gecko :) (Jun 9, 2007)

*Saz would know *



Malley said:


> Im with you on that one Saz


 
Saz would know 
Shows how much I know, .  
sorry Ill keep out of it .. lol., 

Nice gex every1, keeeep em comin


----------



## Lars K (Jun 9, 2007)

Yeah, grimbeny you're right.
The Uroplatus were one of the most stunning animals I ever kept.
I kept Uroplatus sikorae sameiti and Uroplatus henkeli.
They live in the rainforests of Madagascar.


----------



## MrSpike (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## Twiggz (Jun 10, 2007)

Ok for Rockets amusement....


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Jun 10, 2007)

Twiggz said:


> Ok for Rockets amusement....



he will mess his pants..... lol


----------



## Twiggz (Jun 10, 2007)

MoreliaMatt said:


> he will mess his pants..... lol


 

Thought he would have done that when he started the thread. LOL


----------



## Lars K (Jun 10, 2007)

Coleonyx elegans, Central America (about 10 years old)





















Paroedura picta, male, Madagascar





















and Cyrtodactylus pulchellus at night (therefore the colours aren't so bright at all)


----------



## Rocket (Jun 10, 2007)

Mat (Twiggz),
I messed my pants when I thought of making the thread, not when I posted it LOL.

What size cage is the Ringtail on??


----------



## Twiggz (Jun 10, 2007)

I tend to keep my gex IN the cage rather than on top Rocket. Lol

Having said that, its a converted Reject Shop bookshelf. Cost $20......spent bout $100 more to convert it though with tracks, glass, background etc

It measures by memory 900mm x 250mm x 400mm i think.


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Jun 12, 2007)

Mine:












































And Shawns (so they are in this thread....):




































Hope you all like!


----------



## Lars K (Jun 12, 2007)

wow, very nice geckos!






















sorry for the bad quality of the last pic, but it shows how brilliant the colours are.


----------



## Lars K (Jun 15, 2007)

Underwoodisaurus milii


----------



## method (Jun 16, 2007)

this thread makes me jealous >>

Nice geckos


----------



## Davo66 (Jun 16, 2007)

They are all amazing! I am certainly not a gecko person but those colours and forms are brilliant. I assume they are active reptiles do they have a good personality, quirky behaviour habits, guess I am trying to ask are they interesting to watch?

Cheers, Davo


----------



## Rocket (Jun 16, 2007)

Does anyone know if an adult trio of Chillagoe C.louisiadensis would live comfortably in a cage measuring 900x400x450?

Great Pics, keep em coming.


----------



## Lars K (Jun 17, 2007)

@ Davo66
Yes, geckos are very interesting animals. I can recommend all spezies of geckos.
Try one gecko spezies and you wouldn't be disappointed. And they have a great personality.

@ Rocket
I would say its enough space. There should be a lot of branches and hiding
places in their enclosure. (when the 900 is for the height)


----------



## method (Jun 17, 2007)

Moving to qld next year  gonna go gecko crazy


----------

